# History of my dad



## robynt (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All,
I am trying to start my family tree and would really love some info if possible. I know my father, Roy Wilson, was a steward in the Merchant Navy around 1962. He lived in East Ham and would've sailed from London. I'm not sure of the ship though. I remember him mentioning something about Panama. I also know that at some stage he jumped ship in Australia and went to jail for a short time for it. He was then sent to NZ to live with his brother in Napier. That was where he met my mother. I know this is a long shot as I don't have many details. Here's hoping!
Cheers


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

robynt,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## robynt (Jan 27, 2016)

thank you(Thumb)


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Robyn, welcome to a great site. Hopefully you may find some strong leads to your dad. This search may not be quite the long shot you believe.
Please tell me if you have already done this: I recently had reason to search for somebody with whom I had lost contact in New Zealand way back in 1955.
I spent many hours on the internet over a couple of weeks. I contacted newspapers, searched electoral rolls and so on, using just the surname and following up from there. It was suggested to me that I search death and obituary notices and surprisingly I found a few with a similar name, and on digging further, found two daughters among the mourners who remembered me, one living not too far from me in Australia!

This was the site: http://www.amemorytree.co.nz/searchpeople.php?firstname=roy&surname=wilson

Good luck and don't give up!

Taff


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

you would be supprised what develops when one decides to look into the past. good luck. if you can find his discharge book number that is a good place to start from his M/N record is still there.


----------



## robynt (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestions. To add to the difficulty of this search, my father and I are estranged and it's because of this reason I do not want to contact him. I will keep digging.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *robynt *and welcome to* SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## liverpool SOS (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi don't know if this helps or if you have found what you've been looking for but my grandad was from Liverpool and I have found in his discharge book that he went to panama on the 24th of august 1964 from London on a ship called the m.v Essequibo and he showed up late to come home and left on a ship called the s.s Cotopaxi, you may be able to find out more about these ships and maybe get records to see if your dad was on them


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

I think that the Essequibo and the Cotopaxi were both PSNC ships . A few of their ships were built in Belfast by Harland and Wolff . 

Alex C .


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

I was AB in the Essequibo in 1961 she was a Royal Mail line ship Cotopaxi was indeed PSNC great ships great days all long gone regards Dave .


----------



## liverpool SOS (Nov 7, 2016)

How long where you on the Essequibo for?


----------

